# info - kayaker - grand canyon - no permit



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi MB,

Last week while checking out with the ranger for a kayak self-support Grand Canyon trip the ranger mentioned that they had recently caught a kayaker who had attempted the section without a permit. 

I was wondering if anyone in the community had more information on the person's case. He said, that is was related to another speed record break and that they were being extra vigilant following the recent record-breaking trips. He also said they are pushing for a 5-year ban. 

All I found googling was this case from 2011: Illegal Boating in Grand Canyon Can Lead to Stiff Fines - Zion Adventures Blog

Thanks, 

~B


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Good post. I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the offender was tazed by river patrol while trying to escape then forced to hike out at havasu with all his gear. Or that's what I heard at least.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Shitouta,

Just curious where you heard this report? 




Shitouta said:


> I'm pretty sure the offender was tazed by river patrol while trying to escape then forced to hike out at havasu with all his gear. Or that's what I heard at least.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

There was a cryptic news brief about it on the grand canyon NPS site last week but it was only up for a few days and then disappeared. Weird.


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

Shitouta said:


> I'm pretty sure the offender was tazed by river patrol while trying to escape then forced to hike out at havasu with all his gear. Or that's what I heard at least.


FYI, if you get tazed, you are going straight to jail shortly thereafter. The LEO's do not taze you, then tell you to take a hike. No Way.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Perhaps the NPS article where I read that was taken down because it contained sensationalist misinformation?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I expect that with a hike out at Havasu there's a pretty good chance that he'd be greeted by NPS LEOs at the trailhead up top and given a free ride out of the park. Even if he got to do it solo there probably isn't a clean escape option between starting and finishing the hike. Doubt the guy's name was Heyduke...

-AH


----------



## TysonSmith (May 29, 2015)

*The Leg*

Buck,

We actually met this guy when our group was camped at Surprise Canyon. He rolled up on us about 45 minutes before sunset, we saw he was paddling solo so we waved him in. He was paddling a Tornado, so I don't think he was attempting a speed run, but he introduced himself as Galdabar Johnson, probably a fake name, but told us his friends called him Spider, so we all called him Spider. Picture the 6'2" version of the statue of David. He told us he was on a 6 day poach and had a really epic story, too long to type, but made for an epic camp fire tale. He said he had rolled up on the Rangers at Pumpkin Springs, told them his tale, gave them his information, and they let him continue his journey with the assurance he would be held accountable at a later date... 

Needless to say, we invited him to stay with us, he accepted, and we fed him steak, smoked blunts, and did key bumps as we took turns singing songs around the camp fire. He played songs from some cowboy opera that none of us had ever heard before, one about 24 lbs of Bullets and Steel, which was an awesome tune, but can't find any other recordings of. Anyways the guy ended up sleeping with the TL's daughter, who is hot, even by Texas standards, waking us all up in the middle of the night. The TL didn't even care, I think he was just proud his daughter was hooking up with someone so legendary. He was gone by sunrise. If I ever see him again I will refer to him as The Leg, short for The Legend.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

TysonSmith said:


> Buck,
> 
> We actually met this guy when our group was camped at Surprise Canyon. He rolled up on us about 45 minutes before sunset, we saw he was paddling solo so we waved him in. He was paddling a Tornado, so I don't think he was attempting a speed run, but he introduced himself as Galdabar Johnson, probably a fake name, but told us his friends called him Spider, so we all called him Spider. Picture the 6'2" version of the statue of David. He told us he was on a 6 day poach and had a really epic story, too long to type, but made for an epic camp fire tale. He said he had rolled up on the Rangers at Pumpkin Springs, told them his tale, gave them his information, and they let him continue his journey with the assurance he would be held accountable at a later date...
> 
> Needless to say, we invited him to stay with us, he accepted, and we fed him steak, smoked blunts, and did key bumps as we took turns singing songs around the camp fire. He played songs from some cowboy opera that none of us had ever heard before, one about 24 lbs of Bullets and Steel, which was an awesome tune, but can't find any other recordings of. Anyways the guy ended up sleeping with the TL's daughter, who is hot, even by Texas standards, waking us all up in the middle of the night. The TL didn't even care, I think he was just proud his daughter was hooking up with someone so legendary. He was gone by sunrise. If I ever see him again I will refer to him as The Leg, short for The Legend.


Yeah this story has to be true


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

Sure you didn't take that from a Tom Robbins book?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Dirk Pitt?*

Or Clive Cussler?


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

TysonSmith said:


> Buck,
> 
> We actually met this guy when our group was camped at Surprise Canyon. He rolled up on us about 45 minutes before sunset, we saw he was paddling solo so we waved him in. He was paddling a Tornado, so I don't think he was attempting a speed run, but he introduced himself as Galdabar Johnson, probably a fake name, but told us his friends called him Spider, so we all called him Spider. Picture the 6'2" version of the statue of David. He told us he was on a 6 day poach and had a really epic story, too long to type, but made for an epic camp fire tale. He said he had rolled up on the Rangers at Pumpkin Springs, told them his tale, gave them his information, and they let him continue his journey with the assurance he would be held accountable at a later date...
> 
> Needless to say, we invited him to stay with us, he accepted, and we fed him steak, smoked blunts, and did key bumps as we took turns singing songs around the camp fire. He played songs from some cowboy opera that none of us had ever heard before, one about 24 lbs of Bullets and Steel, which was an awesome tune, but can't find any other recordings of. Anyways the guy ended up sleeping with the TL's daughter, who is hot, even by Texas standards, waking us all up in the middle of the night. The TL didn't even care, I think he was just proud his daughter was hooking up with someone so legendary. He was gone by sunrise. If I ever see him again I will refer to him as The Leg, short for The Legend.


It was great to meet you guys, if only for a brief time. Thanks for dinner!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

jmack said:


> It was great to meet you guys, if only for a brief time. Thanks for dinner!


I KNEW it had to be Josh!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

What a great name to be remembered by.

Leg


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

The next thing you know, there's money missing off the dresser, and your daughter's knocked up. I seen it a hundred times.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## wsmckinney (Jun 21, 2010)

*I fought da law and da law won!!!*

Sigh.... Any Flagstaff defense attorney feel like taking this case pro bono publico? Gotta appear in court April 4th 2016 10am.... And no I'm not going to publicly divulge any details, except if you attempt a solo poach, they will catch you.... f#$king drones..........


----------



## Hartje (Oct 16, 2003)

TysonSmith said:


> Buck,
> 
> We actually met this guy when our group was camped at Surprise Canyon...


Galdabar! Got passed by him once, guy was hall 'n oates... 

thanks for the laugh.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

To you simpletons, its Mr. Ledge


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

He was a legend WAY BEFORE he did his Grand poach! Gnarlly knuckle-dragger. Steals women. Gives bad beta. Runs 5th class backwards sans paddle. Avoidance recommended. At least after next week's trip...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

